# The Trafford Centre



## Shevek (Sep 3, 2009)

Just been there with my mum. What do other people think of it? A lot of the shops seem overpriced... £40 for a t-shirt when an equally nice one would be £20. Lots of scallies carrying designer shopping bags.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2009)

nuke from orbit


----------



## Shevek (Sep 3, 2009)

Lolololololol


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2009)

sage


----------



## Shevek (Sep 3, 2009)

I met my mum this afternoon. We went for a meal at the Lowry pizza express. Mum said she fancied seeing a film but I don't have the attention span so I suggested we go for a walk round the trafford centre instead.

I dont have a car so never go there.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 4, 2009)

Shevek said:


> Just been there with my mum. What do other people think of it? A lot of the shops seem overpriced... £40 for a t-shirt when an equally nice one would be £20. Lots of scallies carrying designer shopping bags.



fucking souless shit hole !


----------



## oryx (Sep 4, 2009)

Shevek said:


> What do other people think of it?



It's shit!


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 4, 2009)

Everything in that borough is the shit. They can't even organise a cricket match.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Sep 4, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> nuke from orbit



good idea.


----------



## Jackobi (Sep 5, 2009)

I'd prefer to spend the day at Strangeways.


----------



## Shevek (Sep 5, 2009)

Jackobi said:


> I'd prefer to spend the day at Strangeways.



srsly?


----------



## Jackobi (Sep 5, 2009)

Shevek said:


> srsly?



Yes, the Trafford Center really does nothing for me whatsoever.

I have been there twice, once against my will, and one time to help a friend choose a MD player from the Sony shop.


----------



## sorearm (Sep 5, 2009)

It really is the most horrendous plastic shitehole ever...

... mind you it's _quite_ OK for kids, sorearm jnr enjoys the waterfeatures, sorearm snr enjoys running around the place - strange creatures! 

They'll learn darn it!


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Sep 5, 2009)

God I hated going there when I lived in Manc. Though kids love it, especially the foody quarter with the different themes.. and that big mock boat thing.

If I never have need to go back there my life will be a few % happier... Having said that, this goes for most 'Shopping Centres'


----------



## moose (Sep 10, 2009)

It keeps the shit off the streets.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 10, 2009)

never been, find the arndale centre bad enough


----------



## Bassism (Sep 10, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> nuke from orbit



oh yes THIS x


----------



## Fledgling (Sep 15, 2009)

Got my suitcase there for a reasonable price. And I got there by public transport. Mind you that involved taking a train to Urmston and walking, but I did get talking to a random guy on the street on the way back which was nice. When I got there someone was singing easy listening classics in Marks n Sparks. So it was the experience as a whole which I found more fulfilling than just the shopping centre itself. 



But yeah nuke it (unless you only have one in which case Stockport's out of here).


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 16, 2009)

Shevek said:


> Just been there with my mum. What do other people think of it? A lot of the shops seem overpriced... £40 for a t-shirt when an equally nice one would be £20. Lots of scallies carrying designer shopping bags.




whats an anarchist doing ( with their mum)  at the Trafford Centre?


----------



## moose (Sep 16, 2009)

Fledgling said:


> Mind you that involved taking a train to Urmston and walking



Ahh, land of my fathers. Used to be a brilliant little town with everything you'd need, till the bloody TC opened.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 16, 2009)

One day all the shopping centres in the country will all be linked by their own dedicated motorways and have their own service stations alongside the car parks.  They will also have their own multiplex cinemas and a sports centre each.  People will then be able to step from their front door into their cars and zap around the shopping centres without having to set foot on natural earth at any time. They will all be owned by one big multinational company that is a merger between Wallmart, Capita and HSBC bank.


----------



## moose (Sep 16, 2009)

To be fair, once you've been to one, you've been to them all.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 16, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Everything in that borough is the shit. They can't even organise a cricket match.


To be fair, they were always going to be on a loser, even with the best will in the world and best organisational skills. Building a cricket pitch, i.e. a sports ground for a sport that can only be played in fair weather, in one of the rainiest, wettest places in the country. Made of fail, really.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 16, 2009)

Fledgling said:


> Got my suitcase there for a reasonable price. And I got there by public transport. Mind you that involved taking a train to Urmston and walking, but I did get talking to a random guy on the street on the way back which was nice. When I got there someone was singing easy listening classics in Marks n Sparks. So it was the experience as a whole which I found more fulfilling than just the shopping centre itself. But yeah nuke it (unless you only have one in which case Stockport's out of here).


Or you could have caught a bus or train into Manchester city centre, popped into TKMaxx gone downstairs picked up a decent suitcase at a reasonable price.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 16, 2009)

moose said:


> It keeps the shit off the streets.


Actually, that's a good point Moose, if it wasn't for the Trafford Centre they'd all be in the city centre, so yeah, let's keep then quarantined.


----------



## silver (Sep 21, 2009)

The Trafford centre annoys me totally, much prefer shopping in he city centre if I need anything


----------

